# Help



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

I want to put this gif of KenFlo as in avatar but its too big. I tried resizing it at some website but it didnt work. Im not sure if you can even resize a gif :dunno:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey, try and download Microsoft Image Resizer. Should work for you.


----------

